# JBJ Nano Cube Stand



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anybody have a JBJ Nano Cube Stand that has a CO2 tank underneath? Is there enough room for a 2.5 or 5 lb tank or will I need to go with a 20 oz tank. I'm running DIY system right now, but I want the ability to set it and leave it. I haven't bought any of the necessary equipment, just doing my research first.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a 10lb under my 24gal JBJ nano cube stand. It has a JJBJ reg and a bubble counter. It has about a 1" clearance, perfect fit.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I have a 2.5 lb. under ny 12 gallon stand. Fits perfectly and lasts for months.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

imatrout said:


> I have a 2.5 lb. under ny 12 gallon stand. Fits perfectly and lasts for months.


Im have a 12 NC as well. What type of equipment are you running with the 2.5? How long does a tank last?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I have a homemade reactor made out of a small siphon tube and a small rio pump in the middle filter chamber. I run about 1.5 - 2 bubbles per second and have a CO2 level of 32 ppm. My CO2 setup is a milwaukee regulator with bubble counter and needlevalve. It works great. Mine is a NC deluxe with the double PC bulbs. I changed the actinic to a 6700K bulb and left the 10,00K bulb in there. The combined color is great. What else do you want to know?


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Did you make the reactor like the one on Tomm Barr's web page? I was going to do the same thing, but just havent had the time to build it yet. I have the deluxe as well, but I changed both bulbs out to 6700k's. Both of the stock ones were 50/50.

How many months can you go on a 2.5lb tank? Do you have any pictures of your tank?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

The reactor is like the original ine Tom Barr recommended (no ceramic sisc.) The tank lasts about 6 months at 2 bps. (24X7) Here's a couple of links to some pics of it:
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/index.php?topic=125.0
Last picture on this page is my nano cube. The othere are other tanks of mine (150 & 1.2)
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/index.php?topic=139.0
Here, only the pictures of the cherry shrimp are of the nano cube
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/index.php?topic=184.0
These are my 20 long


----------

